# ERROR: net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3 failed:

## terracenter

Hola.

Estaba haciendo una re-instalación de mi equipo y no he podido resolver este problema con esta aplicación.

# emerge -av gnome

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3  USE="gstreamer -coverage -debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/epiphany-2.30.2-r1  USE="avahi networkmanager nss -debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-2.30.2  USE="accessibility cdr cups dvdr ldap policykit -mono" 0 kB

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3274:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/work/webkit-1.2.3'

>>> Failed to emerge net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3:

 * ERROR: net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3274:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/work/webkit-1.2.3'

Mas información.

http://pastebin.com/31V7zrin

Revisando encontré el mismo error pero intente varias modificaciones de CFLAGS segun http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel pero el error persiste. 

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios.

Saludos

Ft.

Valencia - Venezuela

----------

## esteban_conde

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-838524.html

Está tres post por debajo.

----------

## terracenter

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-838524.html
> 
> Está tres post por debajo.

 

Gracias por tus comentarios, ya había visto ese post, pero pero persiste el error con la aplicación.

Y como no soy un experto, no tengo idea por donde buscar la solución.

Saludos

Ft.

----------

## Coghan

Según este bug, puede ser un problema con python.

¿Has actualizado python ultimamente? Lanza

```
eselect python list
```

para ver que versión tienes activada.

Si has actualizado python recientemente ¿Lanzaste pyhon-updater como indicaba elog?

y por último ¿Has comprobado tu sistema con revdep-rebuild -ip

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola a todos:

Como iniciador del post indicado mas arriba, comentar que la modificación que hice a mi make.conf era para un ordenador con procesador AMD64_X2 y por lo que entiendo tú tienes un INTEL CORE 2 DUO.

Añadir que en uno de mis portatiles, equipado también con un INTEL CORE 2 DUO, arquitectura x86_64 y la misma versión del compilador que tú, el paquetito en cuestión compiló sin problemas.

Comentas que has probado varias modificaciones en tu make.conf. Si no lo has hecho ya, puedes probar con la que tengo yo a ver si tienes suerte: 

```
CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4.1 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
```

(La verdad es que no me acuerdo porque lo deje así)

Ya nos contarás.

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

si modifica las cflags va a tener que compilar el sistema nuevamente.

no creo que sea el problema.

primer posibilidad,

hace un 

```
emerge -av gentoolkit
```

 si no lo tenes, y luego hace un

```
revdep-rebuild
```

si no se emerge despues de eso, podes probar la solucion rapida generalmente, es enmascarar esa version de ese paquete, siempre y cuando no te de problemas con lo que quieras instalar, en tu caso gnome.

si no te emerge, hace un 

```
nano /etc/portage/package.mask
```

 y agregale lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3

 

con eso va a instalar cualquier version (o sea, la mas alta posible, que no sea esa especificamente, cuando aparezca la 1.2.4, la instalara. o la que aparezca)

si seguis con problemas, acomoda las cflags en base a tu micro, si es un c2d, como te dijeron arriba, solo si soporta sse4 y hacete un 

```
emerge -e system && emerge -e world
```

luego acomodas los ficheros de configuracion con un

```
dispatch-conf
```

y luego dale a la compilacion de gnome de nuevo.

en gral, una recompilacion total corrije todos los errores.

saludos

----------

